# Cablevision 61.5 angles



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ther eis a gentleman in another forum saying that Cablevision will be doing something to sats at the 61.5 position to make the dish aiming angle higher so as to avoid obstructions. Is there anything to this?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Is Cablevision going to change the tilt of the earth?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Could they put the satellite in a higher up orbit couldn't they? That would make the satellite be higher up in the sky therefore the satellites could aim higher. If that is possible then how come did the other companies not do such a thing at this slot and the 148 slot? Is there a particular reason why they could not put it above the Clark Belt?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I suspect that it could be in orbit ove r apoint other than the equator too. Or this guy could be full of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi

I'm Hector ... the guy Geronimo was referring to in his initial post ... I read somewhere that 61.5 was at 40 degrees whereby the other conus were at 20/30 degrees.

This makes it easier for dishes to pick up the signal a la no obstructions like builings or trees.

Thanx


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This is very interesting. CableVision seems to have a lot of new neat ideas for this new service, from the satellite angle, to how many channels on a new satellite they can put up. Very interesting ideas I have heard about. When were they going to launch this service or is it not definite?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

It isn't that Cablevision will place the satellite in an inclined orbit (this is a geosyncronious orbit not located at the equator). To incline the satellite say 10 degrees it would move 10 degrees north of the equator and then 10 degrees south of the equator every 24 hours.

In the east the elevation for 61.5 is around 40 degrees. At this EL the dish will "see" way above most obstructions.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Let's not beat a dead horse. Hector just thought that the CURRENT angle of 61.5 is better. For some it may be. For others it prevents them from receiving it. But they are not doing anything to the angle.


And BTW welcome aboard hector! I hope you get lots of useful info here. Feel free to ask questiosn here. You will get lots of answers. No guarantee that they will be right but at least there will be answers.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Could they put the satellite in a higher up orbit couldn't they? That would make the satellite be higher up in the sky therefore the satellites could aim higher. If that is possible then how come did the other companies not do such a thing at this slot and the 148 slot? Is there a particular reason why they could not put it above the Clark Belt? *


 If they put it in a higher orbit it would no longer be in a geo-synchronous orbit and therefore would move from its position without constant thrust. (which is not feasable) If you put it anywhere further north or south it would tend to oscillate up and down which would also not work without a dish that similarly oscillated up and down.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats what I had thought, but I also did not know if there was a certain given area in which it would stay in geostationary orbit.


----------

